# bill 99232 twice



## perkins05 (Jan 11, 2011)

patient was inpatient seen early in the day by one doc then later that evening pt fell out of bed and now was seen by the evening doc both from same practice. Can I bill 99232 twice with a modifier or does one of the docs lose there e/m and if so which one?


Help


----------



## Anita Johnson (Jan 12, 2011)

*Only once...*

Hi!
You can bill for only one of them. I would choose the one with the highest level to submit for payment. If they both did a level two you have to draw straws. Good luck.
Anita


----------



## LLovett (Jan 18, 2011)

If they are the same specialty then they are treated as the same person. So you would combine the documentation and bill 1 code based on the level supported by both notes.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

